# Waiting...



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

For:












Wagner


----------



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

Still waiting...


----------



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

Finally















W


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 20, 2016)

LOVE those UPS Freight trucks with the extended lift gate. Made the arrival of my 935TS a non-event.

 And sometimes Christmas comes more than once a year.


----------



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes Bill, 4 hours waiting, 2 minutes unloading.































Now, to order Oils, grease, cutting tool (my mini lathe tools are a joke now) and a tail-stock chuck.

Wagner


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 20, 2016)

I thought a tailstock drill chuck was standard issue? Looking good! I'm sure you will love that machine.


----------



## brino (Sep 20, 2016)

WMello said:


> 4 hours waiting, 2 minutes unloading.



You missed: a few hours unpacking and setting up, days (and dollars!) adding accessories.
And hopefully many, many years of precision use.

Congrats!
-brino


----------



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys, thank you.

Compared to my little critter (the 7x12), this thing is huge. The little machine served me well, but is time to move up.

First impression, the PM1030 is beautiful. And to my little experience and compared to the 7x12, well finished. Some little details, like the small rubber mat over the head stock, the bolt preventing the tail stock to slide beyond the bed, made a good impression. Heck, there is even a thrust bearing on the cross slide lead screw.

I thought the gears cover was hinged, but you just take out two knurled nuts and pull the cover right out. Better this way (no hinges protruding on the back). The lathe can go closer to the back wall.

The chuck is easy to remove. (compared to the three nuts on the 7x12). Just loose the three nuts and rotate a ring collar. Easy out.

The threading gears label, table on the machine and on the manual, was updated to include the combination up to 80 TPI. I read somewhere that folks where thinking the machine capable up to 56 TPI only.

And no, apparently the machine does not come with a drilling chuck for the tail stock. It is not on the PM webpage listing the accessories either.

Only thing to complain so far, the socket head cap screws that came with the four jaw chuck does not fit. The head is too tall; it will hit the spindle flange. Will need some button-head, or hex like in the three jaw.

Now questions: Is it ok to change the direction of the lead screw (F/R) and the feed rate (ABC) with the spindle running on power ? The warning label is confuse.

Same thing: Is it ok to engage the longitudinal/cross slide feed lever with the lathe running ?

Wagner


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't ever attempt to change directions or feeds while the spindle is running. There are no syncros in these things.  

Longitudinal and cross feeds you engage once the spindle is up to speed.


----------



## WMello (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you Bill, case closed.

Wagner


----------



## WMello (Oct 2, 2016)

Getting used to the new lathe; everything seems so large...

Got 2 gallons of oil from McMaster (ISO 68 and ISO 32) plus grease and lubed everything. It's working absolutely fine.

Made a new key for the 3 jaw:







Because the one that came with the lathe chuck is rough, ugly and annoying:






Also made a tool post sleeve/extension bolt:






Used the original four-way post handle to replace the original nut:






Waiting for the delivery of 1/2" lathe tools and a new drill chuck.

Wagner


----------

